# Easy questions on PCD



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

Will the car be detailed prior to PCD pickup if coming from ED? Will they put gas in the tank?

Can the PCD program features on the car like automatic door lock, 3-blink turn signal, auto-close windows from remote key?

Do you get your manuals and navigation disc at PCD or before/after PCD at your dealer?


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

Yes, to all questions.


----------



## MikeMidd (Jan 27, 2008)

On the programming question - 

When you go thru the delivery process, they'll walk you thru all these features. It is up to you how in detail you want them to get. I'll always have a slight bit of regret for basically being so excited about my car that I tuned out Ray, who did the delivery for me. But he walked thru all this stuff and got the features done exactly the way I wanted them.

If you have extra questions or want to know how to do everything, just ask. They are there to please!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

lilskel said:


> Can the PCD program features on the car like automatic door lock, 3-blink turn signal, auto-close windows from remote key?


On almost all modern BMWs this is done through Personal Preferences via iDrive.

If your car has Personal Preferences, it´s really easy.

If you have to program features via DIS+, they may not do changes while you wait but you may be able to submit a form in advance the way they used to do it with older BMWs.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

JSpira said:


> On almost all modern BMWs this is done through Personal Preferences via iDrive.
> 
> If your car has Personal Preferences, it´s really easy.
> 
> If you have to program features via DIS+, they may not do changes while you wait but you may be able to submit a form in advance the way they used to do it with older BMWs.


Thanks for the tip, I got another X3 so no iDrive here. I will ask about the form after I get a date, as I'm also planning on a no orientation delivery


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Ja, in the olden days, dealers would have a car memory form to complete.

If you search on this, you'll get an idea of what it covers.

I'm not that familiar with the X3's capabilities but it should include daytime running lights, what doors lock and unlock, and so on.


----------



## razor1 (May 24, 2008)

MikeMidd said:


> On the programming question -
> 
> When you go thru the delivery process, they'll walk you thru all these features. It is up to you how in detail you want them to get. I'll always have a slight bit of regret for basically being so excited about my car that I tuned out Ray, who did the delivery for me. But he walked thru all this stuff and got the features done exactly the way I wanted them.
> 
> If you have extra questions or want to know how to do everything, just ask. They are there to please!


Thanks for "tuning me out" ! I was just trying to give you a complete overview.

Ray Helms


----------



## MikeMidd (Jan 27, 2008)

razor1 said:


> Thanks for "tuning me out" ! I was just trying to give you a complete overview.
> 
> Ray Helms


Haha, it wasn't intentional!

Actually, about an hour into the drive, it started to downpour, and I spent a good 10 minutes messing around with the wipers to try to get them working properly. Definitely should've listened more closely!


----------

